# Fissidens splachnobryoides??



## Riley

Hey,

Has anyone heard of this moss? I am thinking about doing the foreground of my 29 gallon tank in it. I just want to know something about it before a spend the money. 29 gallon 108 watts T5 lighting, EI ferts and pressurized CO2. Thanks for your help. Riley


----------



## spypet

I got some from AquaticMagic a few weeks ago.
like regular Fissiden, it will take several Months
to acclimate and show any significant growth.
I have it attached to a vertical rope, and will
post photo's of it's progress in a few Months.

I think this is too tiny for a 29gal foreground
as it's scale is similar to HC. also, you can't
have fish that nose around the gravel as they
will easily disrupt it's initial attaching growth,
even if you plan on holding it down with mesh.

even under the best conditions, growth rates
of Fissiden seem far slower than other mosses.
consider that such a dense fine foreground would
be a debris magnet that would be better used to
decorate driftwood or rocks.

In the meantime, here's a closeup of a piece
I got still attached to the bark they grew on.
_that is a U.S. Dime on the bottom of this photo._


----------



## Crystalview

I got it two weeks ago. It browns up just like other fissidens and then greens up. It has grown at half the rate of my Singapore moss in my 29g with 7800k 55wt. With no extra Co2 and once in awhile I give all my moss some Excel and flourish.


----------



## jazzlvr123

i got some from aquatic magic, and was pissed when a dead brown clump arrived at my doorstep. It was a really small crappy portion too, not worth what I paid at all


----------



## Riley

Hey,

Thanks for everyones input. As much as I want to use it for my foreground, I guess I will just go with glosso..or leave it bare *sigh* I will wait and get some when the 75 gallon goes up. Thanks again.


----------



## Justintoxicated

jazzlvr123 said:


> i got some from aquatic magic, and was pissed when a dead brown clump arrived at my doorstep. It was a really small crappy portion too, not worth what I paid at all


Same thing here, only it died in my tank, it wasen't looking too good when I got it either, the piece i recieved was smaller than an index card. For $15 I don't thinK I would try it again. There seems to be a little tiny bit that did attach to my driftwood, so I probably have almost enough to cover the area of a quarter 8 months later. it will probably get covered with other plants or mosses it takes way too long to grow.

It is the ONLY plant I have put in my aquasoil tank that has not eventualy thrived. Although the Crypt Affinis from aquatic magic almost didn't make it either. 8 months later though and it has like 4 healthy leaves. It's starting to finaly grow a little now. I rather like this slow growing crypt


----------



## spypet

Crystalview said:


> It browns up just like other fissidens and then greens up. It has grown at half the rate


Thanks for chiming in Crystal. After mine came green in the mail, it totally browned up after 2 weeks in my tank (I have it mounted vertically secured with fishing line to a thick nylon rope). I'm leaving it alone in hopes some of it will emerge through the brown as new green growth. I have regular Fisseden and many other mosses in the same tank, and never noticed that kind of acclimation die off before. Most moss I introduce won't grow the first Month, but it does not seem to die off that dramatically. I'll post more progress with this new plant by Month's end.


----------



## jazzlvr123

well at least aquaticmagic stands by their moss, i told them what happened along with a pic of what arrived and they sent me a new portion for free : ) so I am happy with their customer service


----------



## spypet

After a Month in my tank, this moss is
struggling to emerge from acclimation.
I just hope my patience is rewarded
one of these Months...


----------



## Riley

Looks like its still holding on a lil bit there spy! Hopefully it will kick in for you. I just picked up some regular ole Fissidens fontanus and it appears to being good ( I hope so I get 5 more portions coming LOL) Thanks for your help.


----------



## spypet

*Here is an email exchange I had with aquaticmagic last week.
clearly they don't have a clue how to keep this stuff alive,
since they only hold it for resale, they don't really grow it.*

I got your fissidens splachnobryoides moss 6 weeks ago looking like this;
http://i10.tinypic.com/6g99fmv.jpg
I broke it up and tied it to a nylon rope and now it looks like this;
http://i16.tinypic.com/63bt8it.jpg
I'm growing Fissiden Fontanus in the same tank and it's looking great;
http://i14.tinypic.com/676x7h5.jpg
why is your fissidens splachnobryoides failing on me?

Please share what water, salinity, temperature conditions do YOU grow it in?
I'm reading complains on forums all over the web that this moss goes brown
on everyone and never recovers. I'm holding out hope that it will survive, but
what specific things can you suggest I do to improve the odds?

-------------

_They prefer medium to high light. What is the lighting condition.

Let us know whether it survive. We will resend you in this case if the
plant fail to survive.
Keep us update._

-----------------

While I appreciate your offer to send me replacement plants,
they won't do me any good if I don't know what growing conditions are
most favorable. It would benefit in the long run from you to help me
identify the problem, since this plant's failure is a common
complaint, and if we figure out the common cause, it will help other
people buy and enjoy this plant from you, if I can post positive
results on various plant forums. -Joey

Here is all my light/water information;

avg temp 76f
GH 4
KH 4
PH 7
Co2 - medium from DIY
O2 - low from plants only
WPG >3 - 8 hours daily
Salt - very low
NO3 5ppm
PO4 5ppm
trace & micro fertilizers added
-no fish are disturbing this moss
growing on porous nylon rope

-------------------

_Here is the condition we are using.

GH1,
kH1,
ph7
3 wpg
other factors are negligible_

--------------

something is missing that is critical here.
this moss was in very soft water originally
gh1/kh1 for over a Month, yet it still went brown.
I only hardened up the water in hopes that would help.

do you actually grow the moss, or just hold it
for resale from a grower. perhaps it's simply not
in your tanks long enough to die on you.

what temperature do you keep your water?
I know some mosses are very temp sensitive.

can you think of anything else that may be a factor?
thank you for taking the time to consider and respond.

----------------

_Good day! We got it from grower. The temp is about 80 degrees. I think
you have to watch the fertilization. Some claim that excess Seachem
Excel can kill the plant._



*I'm forced to conclude, this moss requires
very cold water or normally grows immersed.*


----------



## spypet

I don't want the conclusions (mine) of one person to effect the livelihood of another person.
after I continued this correspondence with AQMagic, they assured me that splachnobryoides
is 100% aquatic, even though everything I've read so far on killies.com tells me it's immersed.

So I just ordered some Fissidens zippelianus from AQMagic,
and they will include some more splachnobryoides for free.
from everything I've seen F.zipper should thrive submerged.

I will devise a floating platform that will allow me to immerse half of each Fissidens,
while the other half is completely submerged. I will then post photos of both moss
in addition to a F.Fontanus sample after a Month in my tank, and whichever end
turns brown will tell us which way the moss will grow in an average tank like mine.


----------



## A Hill

Hey guys,

I haven't double checked this moss out over at killies.com with the other mossoholics but from my observations of AM's history and what your results have been the first one in question most likely isn't an aquatic moss and will survive for a while giving a small amount of growth and then turn brown, this could take a few days to up to a year+. They are probably harvesting it from a field somewhere putting it in their tanks for a few days to get the dirt off, then sending you it. Most people who collect moss tend to do this once in their time. I've done it but never sold any.

As for zipper moss that is a true aquatic fissidens sp. zippelaneuos (spelling?) Dr. Tan confirmed that.

Why buy from a seller who has a history of stealing pictures, and misrepresenting products. When there are many hobbiest you could help support? Who are closer to you than some unknown location in Malaysia...

Who knows,
-Andrew


----------



## spypet

after 10 days in the dark
I got more splach moss.
I'm going to keep half of
it immersed this time to
see if any of it survives.

I pray I can get it to grow
and look like moss in post#2


----------



## jrs

WOW! That is some nasty looking moss.


----------



## spypet

I created this experiment to test if a moss grows best immersed or submerged by taking a 2" bead container and squares of long soaked cork board. I use the cap and cork to float an immersed platform, and the deeper container and cork for a submerged environment without having to tie it down. because it floats I can give it tons of light and keep fish from bothering it, while small shrimp can and do climb in and clean up. I moar it with a bit of fishing wire and then suction cup the wire on the glass. I have to remember to release the suction cup whenever I do a major water change. Hopefully if I leave this totally undisturbed for a Month, I will finally confirm if splachnobryoides moss is truly immersed, and AQMagic is full of #[email protected]%


----------



## Jens

I did a similar test, the Fissidens splachnobryoides did die submersed (two different tanks, low-tech and high-tech). Fissidens splachnobryoides did die emersed with a lot of direct water contact (like spypets emersed test)and it does shows some spare signs of green with a rather dry location in the emersed setup. I would identity Fissidens splachnobryoides as NOT aquatic.


----------



## spypet

Jens said:


> I did a similar test, Fissidens splachnobryoides did die emersed with a lot of direct water contact (like spypets emersed test) and it does shows some spare signs of green with a rather dry location in the emersed setup.


Interesting. I wish you had posted this a Month ago and save me a lot of trouble :icon_roll 
how would you suggest I design my immersed platform to be dry enough to grow f.splach
yet wet or humid enough as to not dry the moss out under all that light?

did the dryer areas of your immersed test grow any better under high or low light?

could you please take the time to post photos of your results, or email them to me?

*in response to your post, I made a third sample dish that has no standing water in it.*


----------



## Jens

spypet said:


> how would you suggest I design my immersed platform to be dry enough to grow f.splach
> yet wet or humid enough as to not dry the moss out under all that light?


I have a 2.5G on the window sill using natural sun. A Glad plastic box will do as well for a simple emersed test. Mist every day but don't let it get wet. Keep it on the dry side.


----------



## Crystalview

I have been away for awhile and am glad to see the progress or lack there of for this moss. Keep up the great testing.
I have also determined that the plant which aquamagic sent me as Fissidens splachnobryoides is star moss (submersed) it is growing slowly for now but you know it will die sooner or later, Very frustrating.
I should get today from a source in California, Fissidens sp nobilis. Will have to figure out how to tie it. All pics look like this grows upward.


----------



## spypet

the immersed portion of this moss is recovering while the submerged stuff is dormant. I think this moss is the same "cement moss" used by bonsia tree hobbyist who make lawns of tiny grass in their tree displays. I have 2 of these 2" floating disks with recovering immersed Splach. My plan is to post another photo in a Month showing it's maturing growth on both disks. Then I will Submerged one of them, and immerse the third disk that's been submerged all this time, to prove that this moss will only thrive immersed even after it's been established, clearly contradicting the way it's been deceptively marketed as submerged on ebaY. depite Jen's advice, I abandoned the dry disk sample as it was too much trouble to keep moist every day during the dry winter months. so I now have 2 floating samples and 1 underwater sample.


----------



## jazzlvr123

a dry disk sample would work fine if you had a lid to cover it to keep the humidity high. Throw that sucker in the sun and you would have emmersed growth in no time


----------



## spypet

It's been a Month since my Splach moss demonstration began, and in case there is still any lingering doubt about it's submerge/immerse growth character, these pictures don't lie. on the left and right are samples grown floating above the water, and the center portion was partially submerged. you can clearly see the upper submerged half is still a dead lump of brown plant mass, while the lower bit poking above the water is struggling to grow green. _for scale that is 1/2" clear plastic mesh under those 2" plastic dishes._

my next demonstration cycle will be to move these samples to a higher light tank for a few week, then to take one of these two established green growth samples and completely submerge it, to see how long it will take to ruin the moss from green back to brown, or if by some miracle it actually survives underwater once it's been established above the water line. I'm also going to move these samples under a higher light fixture, to see how that effects them.



















*now I'm confused... if my above shots are true Splach moss,
see: http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/5213/minif2ks8.jpg
then what immersed moss did AQMagic send me the first time?
it was definitely not zipper moss, which is larger and spiky.*










*I just moved my demonstration disks to a higher light tank*


----------



## bsmith

just like mythbusters, maybe online aquatic plant vendor busters! :hihi:


----------



## Crystalview

Thanks for the update!
I am not sure what AQm sends out I will take pics of mine soon. Mine was started when you got zipper. Its been submersed and has gone thru the brown stage and now back to showing green stage. I am wondering in maybe there are other spores along with the moss we ordered and that is what is growing back. I don't think I care as long as it grows.


----------



## jazzlvr123

wow those emmersed leaves definitely differ from the submersed pic AQ magic posts. leads me to believe that your plant is a completely different plant than the submersed one in AQ magic's photos


----------



## jrs

Was that tiny sample that I sent you zipper moss than?


----------



## spypet

jazz, I could not make much sense out of your post, sorry.

my first emmersed photo does match what AQMagic's
shows submerged on ebaY but the second one appears
to be cement moss that is often used immersed in Bonsai
tree displays. why he sent it by accident is anyone's guess.
it's just tragic that does not survive submerged or it would
have been a crazy popular moss for this hobby since it forms
such a nice uniform short hair carpet on it's growing surface.

jrs, yes you definitely sent me Zipper and something else
that is thus far thriving both immersed and submerged that
appears to be very similar to Plagiomnium affine.


----------



## A Hill

Spy,

You've done a very nice experiment. The moss is most likely a non aquatic fissidens as I believe you believe by now... Cement moss was much different, and that is not this.

My guess is that he just pulled it up from a lot somewhere and sold it to stupid americans:wink: And the guy who sold you the moss is known for sketchy plants so yeah.

On a side note, how is that willow moss doing for you. It is not a normal moss and very interesting and hard to grow (IMO) 

-Andrew


----------



## spypet

Fish Newb said:


> how is that willow moss doing for you. It is not a normal moss and very interesting and hard to grow (IMO)


now he tells me... :icon_roll 
I H2O2 treated your Willow and killed it.
_it's as H2O2 sensitive as Subwassertang._
however, like a centimeter of it survived, 
so I will use that to repopulate my tank.
Don't send me any more of your moss;









*we'are not worthy!*

top left is your now mostly dead willow :icon_redf 
bottom left is your narrow frond stringy.
top and bottom right is your spiky moss
I doubt the stringy moss wants to grow
like this, but the spiky should fill in great
after another two Months. Willow may be
too large frond for these rope projects,
but I still want to play with it somehow.
once the moss thickens more, I will post
a mature shot on my moss rope thread
so you can then beam with pride :hihi:


----------



## spypet

I can now 100% confirm that AQMagic's Fissidens splachnobryoides will ONLY grow immersed while out of contact with standing water, and is probably useful for a high humidity Paludarium, not submerged in any aquarium. 

When I took this established sample and completely submerged it in my aquarium, within a week the plant mat detached and floated away from the wood surface. this is why AQMagic's ebaY photo shows it sandwitched between mesh like Pellia, since the live plant roots itself to the dark dead portion underniegh, so it will never truely attach to anything. 

I already knew it would not GROW immersed, but to see it start deteriorating and detaching like that has put the last nail in this coffin.

his auction states it "Able to withstand a great variety of water conditions" when in truth it cannot thrive in the submerged environment like is pictured as we allege he keeps it prior to sale, which is also untrue since I never got my portions from him in a mesh sandwich, only loose in a baggie.

from now on I will email everyone I see bidding on this item _until I see AQMagic changes the wording in his auction_, to inform the buyer of it's true Paludarium only application, so they won't be decieved into wasting their time and money as so many here have done till now :angryfire


----------



## A Hill

Surprise Surprise! (not:hihi: )

Exactly what I figured, looks very nice when grown correctly though.

As for the moss I sent you.

The willow is the only species of truly aquatic moss in the world (there are other types of willow though, as I'm sure you know, that is some type of gigantea which basically means big triangle shaped fronds) and in my opinion are hardest to care for. My large portion isn't doing well at all, but I have a small portion about the size I sent you that is doing OK-Well somewhere in between that.

Spiky and stringy moss will grow fine in that condition. What Stringy moss is known for is in my opinion somewhat inaccurate and it can be difficult to keep it from branching out lots when its happy!:hihi: 

I will be making some moss ropes I believe when I take out all the Crap thats in my 55g until I aquascape it. They are a very good idea! Very similar to moss Popsicles that one of the big plant growers use in Asia.

Good work though!
-Andrew

PS. I may be setting up an emmersed setup for HC and DHG this winter, will you be keeping some of the moss you have growing emmersed? If not I would be interested in getting some before you dispose of it. 

Thanks,
-Andrew


----------



## spypet

it's a shame I killed off my willow, but the few fronds bouncing back look nice.
I think they will do well in this moss tank of mine, it will just take a few Months.
In a Month I will post my Stringy and Spiky rope photos for all of you to enjoy.
Thus far they are coming in much more distinctly than other moss I've tried.

when I finally have enough Zipper for you, I'll gladly include a pinch of Splach.

I'm using foam sheeting to lift it far out of the water without the wood losing
contact so it can stay moist from proximity to the water surface. notice the
upper left corner piece. that was the sample that died while submerged  

I wrote AQMagic to get the ID of that first moss he sent me by accident, 
(see post #2) but he was unable or unwilling to tell me what it was. That's a
shame since I love the way it grows, even if it was just another immersed moss.


----------



## Riley

Wow! That is some research Spypet. Its a shame that is not an aquatic moss. At least I didnt spend the money and get it in and be disappointed. Thanks for the info!


----------



## spypet

thanks for the encouragement. truth be told, while I'm annoyed at AQMagic and his repeated denials that his moss dies submerged, I'm actually frustrated with myself even more. you see all my moss inquiries, moss rope projects, whatever, are fueled by a desire to achieve a very specific effect in a fish tank project I dream of doing one day. I'm trying to find something that;


naturally stays attached
evenly distributed growth
stays short without trimming
undemanding water conditions,
does not require very high light
and of course, thrives submerged.
so I guess it's back to the drawing board... *sigh*

_and if anyone suggests I should just grow Cladophora algae, [email protected]!(%# _ :hihi: 

I'm playing with a Plagiomnium affine _like_ plant someone sent me from Canada,
that's doing OK submerged, but it's too early to know if its growth is pleasing
esthetically or not. as any moss grower will tell you, it takes a lot of patience
for your moss to fill out into it's true display potential.

I want to try Marimo Cladophora, but every thing I've read about it tells me the
moment I break them apart and apply to a porous surface, they'll simply try to
ball up again, so I'll just have lot's of little BB's of Marimo Clado instead of the
carpet coating effect that I'm looking for.


----------



## macclellan

spy, what is wrong with normal fissidens (fontanus)? It satisfies all those conditions in my experience except trimming (but don't all plants require trimming?!?).


----------



## spypet

I want something that spreads out, not grows out.
it can get very bushy with browning undergrowth.
f.fontanus would be a good compromise if I can't
find what I really want, that's why now I'm growing 
it more horizontally than vertically to see if it helps,
and will trim and tame it to prevent that browning.


----------



## jazzlvr123

spypet said:


> I want something that spreads out, not grows out.
> it can get very bushy with browning undergrowth.
> f.fontanus would be a good compromise if I can't
> find what I really want, that's why now I'm growing
> it more horizontally than vertically to see if it helps,
> and will trim and tame it to prevent that browning.


have you considered mini pellia?


----------



## spypet

jazzlvr123 said:


> have you considered mini pellia?


I appreciate that this system would work well for pellia and subwassertang,
but I'm much more interested in plants that attach naturally, not float away.


----------



## spypet

as if Splach moss didn't have enough nails in it's coffin;
not only won't it survive submerged, but it seems it won't
survive immersed either unless kept in very humid tank air.
notice the black melted spots on these two samples from
being exposed to dry room air, even though water is only
millimeters away. I'm now going to move them back to a
lower light tank while floating to see if they can recover.


----------



## Crystalview

That is discouraging. Hope you have started other projects or will soon. I love to read your trials. 
How is your Zipper doing?


----------



## spypet

I took the Splach moss I recovered from a brown 
goo to an immersed growing sample, and slipped
it inside this AQMagic provided mesh envelope.
(after the Zipper moss they sent dissolved)
Now submerged, I wonder how quick it will take
to turn back into brown goo... I give it 2 weeks.


----------



## Crystalview

Maybe longer:icon_ques :eek5:


----------



## spypet

here we are 4 weeks later. it seems something
is thriving despite being immersed. perhaps it
grows immersed if allowed to acclimate enough.
shame I don't have a compressed Co2 tank or
I might be seeing better results by now :icon_roll 
_I've only had this crap for 5 Months now..._


----------



## Crystalview

Mine is sending up shoots also but not a formed as yours. So I am not sure what it actually is. Yes this is a pain for being so long in the process. I don't have C02 either.


----------



## spypet

only after many Months of acclimating; this Splach moss appears to be growing submerged. _strange how it now appears like a mini zipper moss, not a mini fissiden. if you look earlier in my thread while it was growing immersed, this appears now like an entirely different moss_. I realized it was attaching to it's dead predecessors, instead of the mesh, so I had to liberate it from this mesh cage before it would dissolve, loosen, and float away. while I'm sure it would be happier on wood, I decided to use the suspended nylon rope so I could better control it's light, and keep it clean and undisturbed. my hope is that in a few Months it will not only spread symmetrically along the rope, but attach to the nooks and crannies between the nylon fibers, not just to itself. I'm going to monitor it weekly to make sure it's not just dissolving off the rope and floating away. I went through far too much trouble already to waste this little one square inch sample that has still managed to resurrect itself submerged nearly half a year later.














































01/15/08 update:

after careful consideration, I removed the moss from the nylon rope
and evenly pressed it against Swahala wood using flexible 1/4" mesh.
at this point, I'm more interested in seeing the adherence potential
of this moss to wood, then if it will continue to grow submerged.
it is positioned for best light, low currents, and minimal interference
from fish and invertebrate in my tank, and human tank maintenance.
I'm hoping now that it's acclimated to my tank, it will show some
new vertical growth within a Month, instead of taking three... :icon_roll 



















*3 more week - alive but still dormant:*










*2 more weeks - finally seeing growth:*










*now let's see how thick and tall it comes in...*


----------



## NeonShrimp

I just wanted to say thanks for looking out for the rest of us and for sharing this bad experience with AQMagic. Good to know you are out there doing a good thing. I just added to your reputation


----------



## valerandi

Hi to you all. New on the forum but quite some experience with mosses. There is a quite a of of confusion here. People getting angry at aqmagic. but its not the fault of the mosses...

1) Picture above is NOT F splachnobryoides. Either Aqmagic sent you wrong moss or it was among F splachnobryoudes which had died off leaving this moss. It may be F zippelianus or another Fissidens. F splachnobryoides does not have stems like that shown above.
2) F splachnobryoides is a terrestrial plant in the wild. BUT it will grow in the aquarium in the RIGHT conditions. It will also spread out horizontally exactly as shown in AQmagic photos, but incredibly slowly. I know because I have done it.
3) Most aquarium mosses are terrestrial in nature including Christmas moss. Its a town moss in Singapore growing on roads. This does not have anything to do with how well it will grow in an aquarium in the right conditions.
4) Never test the suitability of a moss for aquariums by placing in still water or glass jars. Most will die. (lack of CO2, photosynthesis)
5) To grow F splachnobryodes well: High light, CO2 (or flourish excel), weekly 50% water change, a little NPK and traces (or shrimp waste)
6) AQmagic may send right or wrong mosses. I just received Hyophila ('star moss' wrongly T ruralis) instead of Plagiomnium. Not much difference in shape but my microscope does not lie. I do not think they are that well organised but mosses are cheap.
6) Its difficult to tell one moss from another without a microscope and some bryology books. But take the above conditions as standard for any moss you are not sure about. Even Hyophila (Star moss) grows as shown in photos.

See link:

http://www.aquariummalta.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1831&FORUM_ID=68&CAT_ID=27&Topic_Title=A+Moss%2DShrimp++Riparium&Forum_Title=All+about+planted+tanks+and+plants&whichpage=3

regards
Stephan


----------



## spypet

valerandi - thank you for contributing to this thread roud:
can you take an educated guess as to what this moss is?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/458256-post2.html
it was a terrestrial moss AQMagic sent me by _accident_ :icon_roll 

for the sake of continuity, I'll keep calling it Splach moss.
anyway, what I fear most is starting to occur... again  
parts of the submerged moss are rotting and algae prone
while a few fronds struggle to survive. I'm going to dip
exactly half of this wood disk based sample in H202. it
should be interesting to photograph the two halves a few
weeks from now and see if it made a noticeable difference.
_water's capillary action will expose all the wet parts above
water to the H202, but hopefully at a lower concentration._
I'm getting some pearling from my DIY Co2, but I fear all my
patient efforts are futile without regular compressed Co2.
I'll leave this sample in my shrimp tank for a day to give
them a chance to clean off all this biological crude. I keep
moss in a high light Co2 tank, not my low light shrimp tank.
If I ever see Amano's for $2 each (including shipping&tax)
then I'll buy a few dozen and throw them in my moss tank.


----------



## Roy Deki

Any updates on this spypet?


----------



## fishscale

Unfortunately (and for unknown reasons), spypet was banned. You can still talk to him on APC, though.


----------



## jrs

fishscale said:


> Unfortunately (and for unknown reasons), spypet was banned. You can still talk to him on APC, though.


????? Why was he banned ???????

I mod and have modded on a few sites so I know things go on behind the scenes. Can one of the mods provide at least a general reason why.


----------



## jazzlvr123

i know he was being quite rude to other people on other posts and after a few comments I read (that later got deleted) I have not heard from him since


----------



## Ellylove

I'm so disappointed Spy is banned!!! I don't care how rude he was, he was a wellspring of knowledge. Well, I hope he still looks here occasionally... I have never tried moss in an aquarium, but I am very excited too. I have been researching a lot and came across this site and this thread. I have been on Aquabid and encountered AQmagic and he did seem a little iffy.... I would love to have a carpet of moss in my aquarium that looks like this :










It's being sold by AQmagic on Aquabid by what the pic says but I really have no clue what it is. Any help? Will ricca or pellia look like that?

Btw, Spy, or anyone who can get in touch with him, There is a guy on Aquabid selling driftwood covered in the algae that make up marimo balls!!!









I'm not sure how he did it exactly, I just know it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Do you think it would be possible to get that to cover the bottom of a tank?

What would the best moss be to get a very short lawn effect?
Thanks for any help!!

Elly:fish:


----------



## mithrius

phew.. what an extensive thread! but im glad i found it
i actually ordered this moss from that same seller on ebay, and then decided to research. after all this research, im afraid it most definitly wont come out looking like those pictures!! even at its best!
I emailed them, hoping they can cancel the order, esp since the information they gave was mis-represented and mostly wrong...

thanks for all the info you guys! you saved me alot of headache...


----------



## vasteq

I can confirm that the splachnobryoides from AQ is fake. I bought it to convince. Real splachno i have in my tank and it looks like in the photo:


----------



## Unconquered82

*Hi All! splanchnobryoides question:*

I am new to the thread and it's nice to meet you. Question.. I have a 29 gallon aquarium containing an few moderate and low light plants under the stock full spectrum hood that came with my tank. (Aqueon hood, 17 watt full spectrum). I am planning on stopping and grabbing the Floragrow(t5) bulb on my home today. 

I am relatively new to the planted tank arena and was wondering if the splanchnobryoides I just ordered will do well under the new T5 bulb. I am looking for something that will give me adequate ground cover for my crayfish and help cut back on gravel vacuuming. I'd like the tank to be as "self cleaning" as possible in a natural cycle. I know.. "no tank is self cleaning" but you get what I'm getting at hopefully. Nice to meet you all and look forward to all your wisdoms! :icon_smil Thanks again!


----------



## CPDzeke

How did you dig up this thread?


----------



## Unconquered82

Ha! I'm not sure.. Google sent me? Guess I was just doing some research on the topic and I can across this forum..


----------



## Barbgirl

Props for doing a search on the subject and some research versus just posting a thread asking about it!


----------



## Unconquered82

Thanks! Yea I try to figure things out first before bothering others, but I need some guidance here.. I'n new to this like I said and trying not to sink a ton of money in dead plants if I can get the lighting right.. Do you know if a T5 bulb in a 29 gal aquarium would suffice to grow these types of mosses? Any help anyone with experience in the area would be a big help. Thanks!:help:


----------



## BarryL

If You're in to holding Snail races, You might enjoy working with F. splachnobryoides. This is easily the slowest growing plant I've ever worked with. It makes Anubias nana petite look like Speed Racer. After several months with pressurized Co2, dosing, heavy weekly water changes, and strong LED lighting My spla. has formed several nice Hunter-green "pillows" to work with on my Mopani Wood.


----------



## michu

I dug up this old thread researching the moss before purchasing. The pictures of the moss shown in the ad are gorgeous, lush and long. Claims it will look like those pics "in a few weeks." Thank goodness for you guys or I'd be out some money.


----------

